# Stupid ballroom



## Leech (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok so i was doing a ballrom thing and they gave me 2 days to set it up get the cues set and all that fun stuff and it was after a play to and so i did my best and then they could not make up there mineds and so i hade to go in and chang it and then they would not geve me time to set the new cues and so i was doing that when the house was open and i got it to the best i could then the day after my teacher calls me in so that she can talk to me and the ballroom hade gone and talked to hir saying that it was not good and that i did not do it like the other techs have and i texted(it was to my mom she asked where i was and i said i was at the school and that was the end of that then i texted my frind to ask how to do some thing that they wonted to have but i did not know how to) and that i was just not good and all that stuff and she talked to me about it then i toled hir that i did my best and with the time that i hade and she said o ok then she toled the hole class and that was not fun for me but they all pointed out that we are only in high school and that they should not think that we can do everything and that for a first time doing something by my self and they did not know what anything was they had no run order ok that probalaly makes no sense but i just need to let that out so the ballroom teacher is the DEVIL


----------



## Footer (Jan 19, 2007)

.......................................................................................................................................

This thread needed some of those. Doing dance lighting is about as white knuckled as it gets. Things change, it happens.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 19, 2007)

bummer

thats all i have to say, (but not, i say with a tincture of sympathy)
in regareds to periods, i say that their useful, byt it was a art coice to neglect them right? to convey rage.


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2007)

Quite possibly the longest run-on sentence in the history of the english language. I bow in respect. I thought I was the king of run-on sentences.

And BTW I agree with Kingfisher, " Bummer "


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with all "bummer" man I thought it was just me who had those problems with teachers maybe not and i am trying to show you here how freaking hard it is to read posts that have no punctuation whatsoever ok so i did use a pair of quotation marks before at least i'm not habitual


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with the bummer sentiment.

As useful and important as punctuation, spelling and grammar are to making a post easy to read, was it not a vent? And are vents meant to be in perfect English? I think not...


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know if this is right, but I heard the longest run-on sentence is in the book Les Mis. It's supposedly about 2 pages.

The ballroom people at our school are also incompetent with lighting. They can't dance either...


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 23, 2007)

oh at first I thought it was a gig in a ballroom and he had to put the whole rig up and I felt kinda bad for him but after reading it was ballroom dancing I don't so much. Busking is your friend.


----------



## saxman0317 (Jan 25, 2007)

You know...those are the reasons that i still do this stuff. I like putting up with the crap then having it come out better than expected..makes you look better to, and being a DJ in my off time it earns me MUCH better tips when you were put through hell and back...keep in mind you get what your paid for


----------

